# Hindu Priest



## srini (Sep 7, 2005)

A picture of a priest at a Dallas Hindu temple.
Canon 20D, 85mm 1.2L, available light.
Comments/Critique welcome... Srini RR


----------



## photo gal (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh my!  I love this shot!  The depth of field is awesome!  Wonderful job!  : )


----------



## JonK (Sep 7, 2005)

The DOF is excellent. Can't go wrong with that lens. Love the flames. 

I'd crop in from the left and lose that dark thing coming into frame.


----------



## spike5003 (Sep 7, 2005)

SImply awesome... conveys a mystic feeling

I am impressed...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 7, 2005)

Wonderful image  I absolutely love this!!! I think the framing takes away a bit from it, but the image is very powerful


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 7, 2005)

love this one!!  well done !!


----------



## Canoncan (Sep 7, 2005)

Brilliant shot. Beautiful colours great DOF.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Sep 7, 2005)

Nicely done Srini.  Saw this over on TPF and like it there too!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 7, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Nicely done Srini.  Saw this over on TPF and like it there too!!



Shhh...Robert this is TPF  :lmao:


----------



## errant_star (Sep 7, 2005)

Ditto to all of the above ... fantastic work :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Randog (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW! - Great work!


----------



## drdan (Sep 8, 2005)

Gorgeous color and DOF, powerful emotion - just great. I think the composition is too good to crop. You might consider carefully cloning out that dark piece on the left edge though.


----------



## TheCanonMan (Sep 8, 2005)

humm maybe it is time for me to move out of the 70's with my cam and lens set up


----------



## srini (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you everybody for the wonderful comments... appreciate them...  Srini RR


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 8, 2005)

Excellent shot, its really peaceful but at the same time intense.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Sep 8, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Shhh...Robert this is TPF  :lmao:



LOL, no, this is tPF!!   :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Sep 8, 2005)

just awesome... love this on several levels.....good job!


----------



## Chiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Excellent shot.  The lighting is amazing.


----------



## sfaribault (Sep 8, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> Ditto to all of the above ... fantastic work :thumbup: :mrgreen:




Same here !!!!!


Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## TBaraki (Sep 8, 2005)

It kinda reminds me of a still from Indiana Jones: Temple of Doom.


----------



## srini (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you All.....  RR


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 31, 2005)

wow, srini, the exposure here is perfect! very very nice!!!!!

sorry i missed this first go around.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 31, 2005)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 31, 2005)

Simply excellent.


Eric


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2005)

I posted on this one in another forum Srini frequents, but I just have to say it again.........It's gorgeous!
I've had the pleasure of meeting and working with Srini, and ALL his stuff is as great as this.  I wish he would post more here.  I love seeing his work.  Heck of a nice guy too!


----------



## sanyukta sharma (Oct 31, 2005)

The photo has a peaceful, divine feel to it. You have managed to capture the essence of your subject very well because what makes it particularly interesting to me is how the priest and the photo itself is different from the hindu priests and temples in India. Maybe it is just because I know its from Dallas, or maybe its because of the well arranged flower bouqets at the back, or the poised posture of the priest, but the essence of a religion flowering and giving peace to those who need it in a foriegn land comes across for me.

But I would agree with Jon about the cropping out the black thing on the left.


----------



## Retnyap (Nov 1, 2005)

Great exposure all the plaudits are so well deserved.


----------



## Sand_On_The_Breeze (Nov 1, 2005)

Great photo!  The dof is perfect.


----------



## DaNky (Nov 1, 2005)

Great photo!


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 1, 2005)

Excellent shooting, Has a very spiritual feel to it.


----------



## srini (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you all again for the wonderful comments, from all the comments I recvd about this photo, looks like I might not take one like this again.. thank you again... Srini RR


----------



## sunshine (Nov 4, 2005)

Amazing photo


----------



## ozzono (Nov 4, 2005)

It is a precious photo.  I like much the color, and the light.  This photo transmits many sensations.  Excellent work.  Greetings from Spain.

Es una foto preciosa.  Me gusta mucho el color, y la luz. Esta foto transmite muchas sensaciones.  Excelente trabajo.    Saludos desde España.


----------



## icondigital (Nov 4, 2005)

very nice shot srini ! :hail: :thumbup: 

neat the way the focused color is subdued and the bg colors are brighter!


----------



## Sheldon (Nov 4, 2005)

WOW, I just love this image Srini..........very nice!


----------



## LeadSister (Nov 4, 2005)

This is really a terrific shot.  Has a soft and serene feel with beautiful colors.

Nice job!
Pamela


----------



## tekzero (Nov 4, 2005)

awesome shot !


----------



## clemeys (Nov 4, 2005)

The flames are my fav part...they look like mideivel flags from LOR or something off the turrets of a castle!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Mansi (Nov 5, 2005)

this is indeed an absolute winner ! love it srini... great job!!!
the crop out on the black on the left yes.. 
perfect otherwise 
thanks for sharing


----------



## srini (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi Friends, updated the picture because the one problem lots of you have found was the black structure at the left corner, cropped it out and here is the result...  Regards and thank you all for the wonderful comments... Srini RR


----------



## JonK (Nov 6, 2005)

Like the crop...cleans it up nicely.


----------

